# My Camponotus Pennsylvanicus colony



## Jolt (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont know if anyone else here is into ants, but Here are some pics of my C. Pennsylvanicus (Carpenter ant) colony. This colony is only a few months old with 4 workers and a queen.


----------



## Jesse (Aug 3, 2005)

Neat setup! I have a few ants myself including a mystery (to me) camponotus spp. which is at a similar stage (two workers, 3 pupae, 5-10 larvae, ? amount of eggs. I also have several species that I take care of in the lab (I'm a grad student currently working with ants). What are you feeding them? Are the workers foraging yet? The workers of the species of camponotus that I have are strictly nocturnal so I never see them forage, but I see evidence that they have.


----------



## Jolt (Aug 3, 2005)

They kind of forage. I have not witnessed them leaving the piece of wood, but they leave the chamber and walk around in between the piece of wood and the glass. The cotton in the picture has sugar water, which they like a lot. I give them dead flys and lacewings for protein. They are eating A TON of protein right now because they have a lot of larvae to feed. There are 4 workers, 3 pupa, and about 15 larvae. The queen hasn't been laying any eggs lately. I keep a journal of them over at this ant forum:

http://p211.ezboard.com/fantfarmfrm3


----------

